# 20yo 3 months peptides heightmaxxing result



## Mesopotanian (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi guys. I'm comeback after 3 months from my peptides for heightmaxxing cycle. Today i become really stressed out about this, i have spend all of my saving money for buying all the things needed. Now i'm almost run out of my peptides. 

My Stack : GHRP 2 (meditech germany) 
CJC no dac (meditech & keifei) 
I do both 3 x a day. 

Letrozole 2.5mg
Glucosamine, chond, msm 
Sam-e(200mcg) ed

Until now i didnt see any satisfying result yet my height still 171cm night, my bone age is 19yo. There is still small black line in my femur, tibia, and wrist. My doctor said the most i can get is 2cm.

I mean even though the chance i can grow in leg is low, but how can i manage to make my spine grow? How does spine grow works? 

I just need to be 5'10 in my life, because it will help me alot to reach my future dreams to become successful in life. Tomorrow i will be 21, from deep down in my heart please help me. What should i do?
@Dyorotic2 @PubertyMaxxer @Strike_Poseidon @JustTrynaGrow @Wincel @Extra Chromosome


----------



## Epitaph (Mar 27, 2020)

LL surgery?


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 27, 2020)

Mesopotanian said:


> Hi guys. I'm comeback after 3 months from my peptides for heightmaxxing cycle. Today i become really stressed out about this, i have spend all of my saving money for buying all the things needed. Now i'm almost run out of my peptides.
> 
> My Stack : GHRP 2 (meditech germany)
> CJC no dac (meditech & keifei)
> ...


If you stop taking it while you lose your gains?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> If you stop taking it while you lose your gains?


*Manlet chadlite (I mog you) *are you asking for a moggingbattle?


----------



## Deleted member 1769 (Mar 27, 2020)

don't spent your money dude, you know you won't grow shit srs tbh


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *Manlet chadlite (I mog you) *are you asking for a moggingbattle?


Nah i mog you....but you are too narcissistic


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Nah i mog you....but you are too narcissistic


You = self rated chadlite
Me = self rated terachad


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You = self rated chadlite
> Me = self rated terachad


You are very good looking (no homo) but you overrated yourself....when I end my puberty I will mog you to absolute death


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> You are Pitt level good looking. When i’m done with puberty i will be one of your chad followers. All hail our lord Arvid


indeed my apprentice


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> indeed my apprentice


Stop....its not funny


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> you look exactly like Pitt and if you were gay (which you are not master) i would love to suck your big dick


You should’ve added (nohomo)


----------



## needsolution (Mar 27, 2020)

At your age start saving for LL bro
just advice from heart


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Actually Iam gay and I want to suck chad1212 cock for 24/7



No homo fag


----------



## Equinox (Mar 27, 2020)

Mesopotanian said:


> Tomorrow i will be 21



it's over, contact eppley from here on out


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Mar 27, 2020)

Jfl @ another one fell for the hrightmaxxing meme. Lemme say it again *height is purely genetics*


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Are you the real Pitt? You mog me so hard you are like a bigger cock version of him please let me suck or are all of those stacys in line?


They are actually


----------



## goat2x (Mar 27, 2020)

_bro you are 21 
stop spending money to heightmax
its not gonna happen
and especially stop ai,_


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 27, 2020)

LL its over
16 is the latest age yiu could start with that stuff


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Iam gay and I want big black cock in my ass,I dont like blond females....Please let me suck your dick for 1 minute my lord please


Stfu fag


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Mar 27, 2020)

over


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> I am virgin


Then you don’t know your sexuality HOMO


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I know you are not virgin,I know that my girlfriend cheated on me with you....Iam completly fine with that.....She told me that you have 14inch cock in your pants


Yeah she told me that you have 2incher


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *Manlet chadlite (I mog you) *are you asking for a moggingbattle?


Shut up you narcy nobody likes you.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Shut up you narcy nobody likes you.


Everyone does tho


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Shut up you narcy nobody likes you.


Who me or him?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Who me or him?


Arvid ofc


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *Manlet chadlite (I mog you) *are you asking for a moggingbattle?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> View attachment 324335


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 324339


i look like you wanna look i fuck like you wanna fuck and most importantly im free in the all ways you are not, weve just lost the cabin pressure


----------



## dingodongo (Mar 27, 2020)

Mesopotanian said:


> Hi guys. I'm comeback after 3 months from my peptides for heightmaxxing cycle. Today i become really stressed out about this, i have spend all of my saving money for buying all the things needed. Now i'm almost run out of my peptides.
> 
> My Stack : GHRP 2 (meditech germany)
> CJC no dac (meditech & keifei)
> ...



You should have mega dosed growth hormone not peptides


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> i look like you wanna look i fuck like you wanna fuck and most importantly im free in the all ways you are not, weve just lost the cabin pressure


All the ways you wish you could be, that’s me. I look like you wanna look, i fuck like you wanna fuck. I am smart, capable but most importantly i am free in all the ways that you are not.
I know most fight club quotes by know


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> All the ways you wish you could be, that’s me. I look like you wanna look, i fuck like you wanna fuck. I am smart, capable but most importantly i am free in all the ways that you are not.
> I know most fight club quotes by know


i probably mog you at fight club quotes son, if you woke up at looksmax.me at a different time would you woke up as chad?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 27, 2020)

dingodongo said:


> You should have mega dosed growth hormone not peptides


nah, peptides are just as good.
I mean what does it matter? the liver can only produce so much IGF-1. 

the more logical thing to say would be "you should have just injected IGF-1".


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> i probably mog you at fight club quotes son, if you woke up at looksmax.me at a different time would you woke up as chad?


If you wake up at a different time in a different place, could you wake up as a different person?


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> If you wake up at a different time in a different place, could you wake up as a different person?


i declare you fight club bro


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> i declare you fight club bro


Don’t think that’s a quote


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Don’t think that’s a quote


now imagine your quote as a healing white light


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> now imagine your quote as a healing white light


Imagine your pain as a white ball of healing light
I think i fight club mog u tbg
Bust most quotes i know is from Tyler not jack tbh


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Imagine your pain as a white ball of healing light
> I think i fight club mog u tbg
> Bust most quotes i know is from Tyler not jack tbh


im jacks lack of long term memory


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> im jacks lack of long term memory


I’m Jacks complete lack of Suprise


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 27, 2020)

Mesopotanian said:


> Hi guys. I'm comeback after 3 months from my peptides for heightmaxxing cycle. Today i become really stressed out about this, i have spend all of my saving money for buying all the things needed. Now i'm almost run out of my peptides.
> 
> My Stack : GHRP 2 (meditech germany)
> CJC no dac (meditech & keifei)
> ...


200 MCG of SAM-E? WHERE TF DID U GET THIS NUMBER FROM? That is 1000 times (literally) less than the dose I recommended


Mesopotanian said:


> Hi guys. I'm comeback after 3 months from my peptides for heightmaxxing cycle. Today i become really stressed out about this, i have spend all of my saving money for buying all the things needed. Now i'm almost run out of my peptides.
> 
> My Stack : GHRP 2 (meditech germany)
> CJC no dac (meditech & keifei)
> ...


and first of all don't be a depressed fuck as well in this, increase your proliferation rates as well increase your bone activity before you inject all of these IGFF-1 induction chemicals at your age of 21 you should go hardcore DNA methylation increase and then proliferation and differentiation induction, also take hexarelin with ur peptide stack.

Basically do everything you've done so far but with 2000mg(not fucking mcg cause that barely does anything) PHARMACEUTICAL GRADE ENTERIC COATED TABLET (if you took normal version you just wasted your money), take 800 mcg of folic acid and 800 mcg of folinic acid as well as 1500 mg glucoasime, 1200mg chondroitin, 1000 mg MSM. Combine it with a dedicated HEX+GHRP-2+MOD-GRF-129 (add IGF-1 LR3 as well if you can) try this not even for a month and then come back to us with your results, I'll be waiting

cheapest source for the best quality sam-e i am recommending is this: http://bestsame.com/ you can use coupon code 'sum17' for orders over 200 bucks, it doesn't get any cheaper than that...


----------



## Mesopotanian (Mar 27, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> 200 MCG of SAM-E? WHERE TF DID U GET THIS NUMBER FROM? That is 1000 times (literally) less than the dose I recommended
> 
> and first of all don't be a depressed fuck as well in this, increase your proliferation rates as well increase your bone activity before you inject all of these IGFF-1 induction chemicals at your age of 21 you should go hardcore DNA methylation increase and then proliferation and differentiation induction, also take hexarelin with ur peptide stack.
> 
> ...



Sam-E is so expensive in my country, for 30 tabletx200mcg it can cost me almost 100 usd. I can still afford gluco, chond and msm. 
But do you have anything solution for changing sam-e? 
For folic acid and folinic acid how does this things works? Is it for dna methylation? Because i just heard in from you. 
I'm not kind of rich boy or something, my parents doesnt give me a lot of monthly money. Surely i cant afford for 2000mcg sam-e per day


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 27, 2020)

Mesopotanian said:


> Sam-E is so expensive in my country, for 30 tabletx200mcg it can cost me almost 100 usd. I can still afford gluco, chond and msm.
> But do you have anything solution for changing sam-e?
> For folic acid and folinic acid how does this things works? Is it for dna methylation? Because i just heard in from you.
> I'm not kind of rich boy or something, my parents doesnt give me a lot of monthly money. Surely i cant afford for 2000mcg sam-e per day


yes the acids also increase DNA methylation but like I said buy sam-e off here: bestsame.com it'll sot 68 usd for one month stash of the SAM-E you need buy it off that site for best deal


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 27, 2020)

Mesopotanian said:


> Sam-E is so expensive in my country, for 30 tabletx200mcg it can cost me almost 100 usd. I can still afford gluco, chond and msm.
> But do you have anything solution for changing sam-e?
> For folic acid and folinic acid how does this things works? Is it for dna methylation? Because i just heard in from you.
> I'm not kind of rich boy or something, my parents doesnt give me a lot of monthly money. Surely i cant afford for 2000mcg sam-e per day


you are 20 years old man, stop wage cucking off your parents


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 28, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> you are 20 years old man, stop wage cucking off your parents


why are you enabling this 20-year-old man? He's done growing, that's that.
if he would literally need to castrate himself to near female like androgen levels whilst simultaneously using a selective estrogen receptor antagonist like fulvestrant.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 28, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> why are you enabling this 20-year-old man? He's done growing, that's that.
> if he would literally need to castrate himself to near female like androgen levels whilst simultaneously using a selective estrogen receptor antagonist like fulvestrant.


he said he got an x-ray and there was still a visible line but as he is at that age and his growth plate senescence and the finite proliferative capacity of his growth plates has almost reached his end as his DNA methylation is low for that, he has reached a point where it has almost ceased it will be very hard for him, his doctor said that he would be 'lucky' to get 2 cm out of it, I am boosting that 'luck'


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 28, 2020)

Rip


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 28, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> why are you enabling this 20-year-old man? He's done growing, that's that.
> if he would literally need to castrate himself to near female like androgen levels whilst simultaneously using a selective estrogen receptor antagonist like fulvestrant.


also females have higher androgen levels than kids pre puberty (except when they're born to 5 months old ofc)


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 29, 2020)

u fell for the memes kek

not a single person who has done sarms/ ai/ hgh outside of medical trials as a 5 year old has seen growth.

dumb fuck shouldve saved for lifts and LL.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 30, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> u fell for the memes kek
> 
> not a single person who has done sarms/ ai/ hgh outside of medical trials as a 5 year old has seen growth.
> 
> dumb fuck shouldve saved for lifts and LL.


idiot, you haven't seen the testimonials so far or AT AL for that matter


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 30, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> idiot, you haven't seen the testimonials so far or AT AL for that matter


grey

ice poseidon fan

thinks testimonials are proof

and im the idiot.

this site is too good. im awaiting ur cope emoji or neurotic reply. try your best!


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 30, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> grey
> 
> ice poseidon fan
> 
> ...


what more proof do you want? We aren't here to humor your skepticism for heightmaxxing, believe it if you want, we push forward with the research and testemonials you can choose to be subhuman paki manlet


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 30, 2020)

I will grow to 6’7 using hgh 

jfl at u shortcles using hgh the shprter u are the less u can grow lol


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 30, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> I will grow to 6’7 using hgh
> 
> jfl at u shortcles using hgh the shprter u are the less u can grow lol


that's not how it works, source where you got that idea from please?


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 30, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> that's not how it works, source where you got that idea from please?


the Taller u are the longer ur plates last 

i know this cuz it’s true facts

short people stop growing at like 15 tall people like 6’4 and above grow in college even


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 30, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> the Taller u are the longer ur plates last
> 
> i know this cuz it’s true facts
> 
> short people stop growing at like 15 tall people like 6’4 and above grow in college even


so explain all gigantism patients? They stop growing at like 13-14 yet they end up at 7'4,7'9 etc


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 30, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> so explain all gigantism patients? They stop growing at like 13-14 yet they end up at 7'4,7'9 etc


No people with giantism never stop Growing


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 30, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> No people with giantism never stop Growing


even still i would like to see your source for this bullshit


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 30, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> even still i would like to see your source for this bullshit


bro relax im not debating any more g

im gonna grow more than u guys unless ur way younger or taller than me


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 30, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bro relax im not debating any more g
> 
> im gonna grow more than u guys unless ur way younger or taller than me


sure sure


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 30, 2020)

Another day, another cope


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 30, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> what more proof do you want? We aren't here to humor your skepticism for heightmaxxing, believe it if you want, we push forward with the research and testemonials you can choose to be subhuman paki manlet


still not a single progress pic from hgh

u guys think results from injecting alibaba hgh at 17 compares to 10iug's a day of pharma grade hgh injected into 5 year old dwarfs are the same and im the idiot

hey go crazy just call me when ur heart and insulin are fucked up, ur hair falls out, ur balls shrink, and ur natural t levels are permanently lower.

extra chromosome made 10 high iq posts with sources then he admitted its all cope bullshit and quit the site


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 30, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> still not a single progress pic from hgh
> 
> u guys think results from injecting alibaba hgh at 17 compares to 10iug's a day of pharma grade hgh injected into 5 year old dwarfs are the same and im the idiot
> 
> ...


all testomonials on this site have shown height increase (except for this one cause he is older but i have given him the fix to make his growth plates back to young and active state anyway so his results will change) and none of the side effects you mentioned, please cease your BS, we have no need of that here.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Mar 30, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> all testomonials on this site have shown height increase (except for this one cause he is older but i have given him the fix to make his growth plates back to young and active state anyway so his results will change) and none of the side effects you mentioned, please cease your BS, we have no need of that here.


link?

seems like everyone who injects gets a blood test before as thats the procedure, and charts their height they dont just wing it if theyre doing shit this complicated like supps, injecting, aromasin

but not a single pic, all testimonies from guys on an anonymous forum trying to save face.

as always, post a single link to a thread with a pic of a bloodtest, and height progress pics proving growth, and ill admit im wrong and make a thread apologizing.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 30, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> link?
> 
> seems like everyone who injects gets a blood test before as thats the procedure, and charts their height they dont just wing it if theyre doing shit this complicated like supps, injecting, aromasin
> 
> ...


unlike you those people have many things to do with their lives, however you will see picture height progression from me anyway, all of them were just lazy and in all clinical trials we have information to back us up!


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Mar 30, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Jfl @ another one fell for the hrightmaxxing meme. Lemme say it again *height is purely genetics*


he started 5 years too late.

You're retarded if you think height is entirely uncontrollable.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 30, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> link?
> 
> seems like everyone who injects gets a blood test before as thats the procedure, and charts their height they dont just wing it if theyre doing shit this complicated like supps, injecting, aromasin
> 
> ...


also, most teens can't get a blood test, most of them are doing it secretly so why would they go to the doctor for their parents to find out they have gigantism like IGF-1 levels? The amount of problems that would cause is beyond their low-key attitude from the start of their heightmaxxing procedures anyway, also what do they have to gain by lying to a bunch of random looksmaxxers on the internet? That's right, nothing, they ain't selling anything, they are just giving you advice backed by theoretical and practical scientific evidence and giving their experiences on it.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Mar 30, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> he started 5 years too late.
> 
> You're retarded if you think height is entirely uncontrollable.


There's a reason why there is no cure to being short, because it's next to impossible


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Mar 30, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> There's a reason why there is no cure to being short, because it's next to impossible


short kids litteraly get prescribed hgh into their late teens.

It's not a cure but it's a working solution for most.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 30, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> still not a single progress pic from hgh
> 
> u guys think results from injecting alibaba hgh at 17 compares to 10iug's a day of pharma grade hgh injected into 5 year old dwarfs are the same and im the idiot
> 
> ...


where did he admit it was cope bullshit? He just left the forum because of all the incels on here calling cope at all his claims, (incels who have never tried heightmaxxing with his stack btw) That's all there is too it, the greatest people in the heightmaxxing so far are Dyorotic2, wincel, extra chromosome, Hakker, xcrunner (even tho he is nigerian fag who threatens by lawsuit), alkoclar,PhenomHCL, Imonochinaman (i think that's what his name was) and Tyler and Michael from natural heightgrowth and heightquest. Imagine if they all came together for one major collab, the amount of info we would have at our disposal, i cry just thinking about that! All people from old grow tall forum, body building forums and now looksmax forums have got the very best when it comes to heightmaxxing


----------



## BasedSpinelet257 (Mar 30, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> where did he admit it was cope bullshit? He just left the forum because of all the incels on here calling cope at all his claims, (incels who have never tried heightmaxxing with his stack btw) That's all there is too it, the greatest people in the heightmaxxing so far are Dyorotic2, wincel, extra chromosome, Hakker, xcrunner (even tho he is nigerian fag who threatens by lawsuit), alkoclar,PhenomHCL, Imonochinaman (i think that's what his name was) and Tyler and Michael from natural heightgrowth and heightquest. Imagine if they all came together for one major collab, the amount of info we would have at our disposal, i cry just thinking about that! All people from old grow tall forum, body building forums and now looksmax forums have got the very best when it comes to heightmaxxing



I think the majority of the pessimism comes from years of misinformation from doctors that often care very little about this issue, especially if the subject in question has no clear hormonal deficiency. When I was in my mid teens, doctors and everyone else I asked had a set number in their head as far as when growth stopped, but no one ever told me how relatively individualistic it was and that plates closed at different times.

Even the outdated method they still use most often to this day in x-raying the wrist is now known to have no correlation whatsoever to the plates in the femur and tibia. This is vital info at a time where you are in the mid to final years of your development and still have a chance to change for the better. Instead, most people just get told to wait it out, and without proper intervention are forced to lead the very lives they were so adamant about changing.


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Mar 30, 2020)

BasedSpinelet257 said:


> I think the majority of the pessimism comes from years of misinformation from doctors that often care very little about this issue, especially if the subject in question has no clear hormonal deficiency. When I was in my mid teens, doctors and everyone else I asked had a set number in their head as far as when growth stopped, but no one ever told me how relatively individualistic it was and that plates closed at different times.
> 
> Even the outdated method they still use most often to this day in x-raying the wrist is now known to have no correlation whatsoever to the plates in the femur and tibia. This is vital info at a time where you are in the mid to final years of your development and still have a chance to change for the better. Instead, most people just get told to wait it out, and without proper intervention are forced to lead the very lives they were so adamant about changing.


couldn't have said it better myself!
This thread is where the obsession of height increase using drugs came to me: https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=137226063&page=1. Since then I have never looked back!


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Mar 30, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> still not a single progress pic from hgh
> 
> u guys think results from injecting alibaba hgh at 17 compares to 10iug's a day of pharma grade hgh injected into 5 year old dwarfs are the same and im the idiot
> 
> ...


Where dis EC admit it was bullshit ?


----------



## BasedSpinelet257 (Mar 30, 2020)

BasedSpinelet257 said:


> Even the outdated method they still use most often to this day in x-raying the wrist is now known to have no correlation whatsoever to the plates in the femur and tibia.











A randomized pilot trial of growth hormone with anastrozole versus growth hormone alone, starting at the very end of puberty in adolescents with idiopathic short stature - International Journal of Pediatric Endocrinology


Background When given during the course of puberty, anastrozole (A), an aromatase inhibitor, has been shown to increase the predicted adult height (PAH) of GH-deficient (GHD) boys treated with recombinant human growth hormone (rhGH). Our study questioned whether this treatment could retain some...




ijpeonline.biomedcentral.com





“As pointed by Garn et al. [78] *the bone age evaluated at the hand (wrist and phalanges) at the end of puberty does not predict the complete epiphyseal union of long bones of the leg*, thus we did not use the Bayley Pinneau method based on the hand. Instead, we modeled the deceleration of growth velocity in each adolescent to be able to extrapolate adult height,”

just in case anyone comes along asking for back up to what I said above


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Apr 3, 2020)

Mesopotanian said:


> Hi guys. I'm comeback after 3 months from my peptides for heightmaxxing cycle. Today i become really stressed out about this, i have spend all of my saving money for buying all the things needed. Now i'm almost run out of my peptides.
> 
> My Stack : GHRP 2 (meditech germany)
> CJC no dac (meditech & keifei)
> ...


That's not even close to enough SAMe


----------



## Ahnafdaniel (Apr 14, 2020)

Any updates?


----------



## ghkid2019 (Apr 15, 2020)

EC did not admit it was cope. The peptides for the most part are cope- but HGH works legitimately up until your bones fuse. Of course you may grow only slightly near the end stages. Likely even less than half an inch if you start at 18, likely no height at all. The only way to find out is to make sure you try it- with your physis bone still open of course.

Obviously this requires a high HGH dose, 5 ius doesn't cut it at all. Maybe if you were 13 and your entire bone was still a gelatin growth monsta.

- From a 17 year old who did HGH for a year, and got 1 inch. 

If your bone age is actually 19, then obviously HGH won't do a damn thing. You can't physically grow. Doesn't matter if you inject 50IUS a day. Nothing you can do can change closed plates, not currently.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Aug 10, 2022)

BasedSpinelet257 said:


> I think the majority of the pessimism comes from years of misinformation from doctors that often care very little about this issue, especially if the subject in question has no clear hormonal deficiency. When I was in my mid teens, doctors and everyone else I asked had a set number in their head as far as when growth stopped, but no one ever told me how relatively individualistic it was and that plates closed at different times.
> 
> Even the outdated method they still use most often to this day in x-raying the wrist is now known to have no correlation whatsoever to the plates in the femur and tibia. This is vital info at a time where you are in the mid to final years of your development and still have a chance to change for the better. Instead, most people just get told to wait it out, and without proper intervention are forced to lead the very lives they were so adamant about changing.





BasedSpinelet257 said:


> A randomized pilot trial of growth hormone with anastrozole versus growth hormone alone, starting at the very end of puberty in adolescents with idiopathic short stature - International Journal of Pediatric Endocrinology
> 
> 
> Background When given during the course of puberty, anastrozole (A), an aromatase inhibitor, has been shown to increase the predicted adult height (PAH) of GH-deficient (GHD) boys treated with recombinant human growth hormone (rhGH). Our study questioned whether this treatment could retain some...
> ...


@Ultravisionary Bism read the 2 quoted posts


----------



## Ultravisionary Bism (Aug 10, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> @Ultravisionary Bism read the 2 quoted posts


Thank you very much


----------

